# Marking???



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack is a 4 year old neutered male who has been marking in the house for months now. He does it outside too. I have to keep him banded all the time which I feel is neither comfortable or heathy for his nether regions. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marking is a house training transgression. Go back to your very basic house training (crated or leashed to you). 

When you take him out, let him pee once an put him back up. That's it! One pee and you're finished. If you go on a walk, keep him on a very short leash and bring lots of cookies to call his attention back to you. He will eventually learn that he has one opportunity to piddle and that's it. I would take him out a few times more frequently than normal at first (since we know he'll hold it back at first). 

You have to be strict with this. It can be beaten - I've done so with unneutered adult shelter dogs.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Marking is a house training transgression. Go back to your very basic house training (crated or leashed to you).
> 
> When you take him out, let him pee once an put him back up. That's it! One pee and you're finished. If you go on a walk, keep him on a very short leash and bring lots of cookies to call his attention back to you. He will eventually learn that he has one opportunity to piddle and that's it. I would take him out a few times more frequently than normal at first (since we know he'll hold it back at first).
> 
> You have to be strict with this. It can be beaten - I've done so with unneutered adult shelter dogs.[/B]


Quick question. When u say let them pee once, you mean the one squat time they go and then scoop them up and put them in the crate? Clifford squats like 3 to 4 times to empty his bladder. Am I doing this incorrect? Should I just watch him squat once and then pick him up and put him in his crate?


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow I learn something new here every day- he squats 3 or 4 times in one session? :shocked: I though they all just did the one long pee thing like mine do :huh:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have now had experience with three different male dogs in this respect. And only this last experience with Midis has been really positive. My first was with my Yorkie who was never neutered. I did not know any correct methods of potty training and as a result he piddled everywhere! We lived out in the country surrounded by about 200 acres of pasturland and so he was never really walked just let out whenever he chose without being on a leash or anything. Anyway, he piddled several times each time, marking his territory and did the same in the house and particularly at other people's houses (doesn't that always make a great impression?)!

My next experience was with Casper who was not neutered until he was 5 or 6 years old. By then it was set in his maleness to mark and he did. I paper trained him first and then had a pet door that he could let himself out into our fenced in backyard as he needed and he did alright at home in that environment. But he also had to piddle multiple times when he was younger. After being neutered he only peed as needed, meaning not multiple piddles, but he also had already been used to marking and so did especially if new items were placed on the floor or if visiting other people's homes.

Midis is my best, as far as me and him doing things correctly. I had him neutered at 4 1/2 mos before he ever went through puberty or had a thought about marking his territory. And so now he goes out to pee and pees one, long time and never does multiple piddles. He feels no need to mark when he visits other people's homes (and they all have dogs) and is very good about doing his business outside. I have to admit that if it is raining or has been raining and very wet outside we have a heck of a time getting him to go out, and of course if he won't go out (or if we force him out and he just will not do his business) then it will be done inside. I have a pee pad by the back door, and sometimes he uses it (most times he uses it as a lounging blanket, so he doesn't really won't to pee or pooh on it).

Anyway, those are my experiences. It seems to me to have a direct correlation to if and when they are neutered as to whether they piddle numerous times or just once, and also the same for the marking. But those are just my experiences.

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I have now had experience with three different male dogs in this respect. And only this last experience with Midis has been really positive. My first was with my Yorkie who was never neutered. I did not know any correct methods of potty training and as a result he piddled everywhere! We lived out in the country surrounded by about 200 acres of pasturland and so he was never really walked just let out whenever he chose without being on a leash or anything. Anyway, he piddled several times each time, marking his territory and did the same in the house and particularly at other people's houses (doesn't that always make a great impression?)!
> 
> My next experience was with Casper who was not neutered until he was 5 or 6 years old. By then it was set in his maleness to mark and he did. I paper trained him first and then had a pet door that he could let himself out into our fenced in backyard as he needed and he did alright at home in that environment. But he also had to piddle multiple times when he was younger. After being neutered he only peed as needed, meaning not multiple piddles, but he also had already been used to marking and so did especially if new items were placed on the floor or if visiting other people's homes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cyndi for taking the time to type this out, and it helps knowing Clifford isn't the only one. He is getting neutered in two weeks, so maybe things will change after that. Thanks again.........Jill :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is he actually marking (sniffing and urinating a tiny amount to mark his scent) or is that just his way to pee? If its his way, then I wouldn't mind. 

What I am referring to is dogs who go out and purposefully don't empty their bladder so they can continue to mark. In this case, I leash my dog, let them pee once, and that's it. Over a few days they figure it out and empty their bladder. Shirley Chong has a chronicle on her website somewhere about waiting out a dog with no "verticals"...its commitment and patience. 

Again, this is my own preference. I don't like marking. Some people don't mind...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Is he actually marking (sniffing and urinating a tiny amount to mark his scent) or is that just his way to pee? If its his way, then I wouldn't mind.
> 
> What I am referring to is dogs who go out and purposefully don't empty their bladder so they can continue to mark. In this case, I leash my dog, let them pee once, and that's it. Over a few days they figure it out and empty their bladder. Shirley Chong has a chronicle on her website somewhere about waiting out a dog with no "verticals"...its commitment and patience.
> 
> Again, this is my own preference. I don't like marking. Some people don't mind...[/B]


what do u do if your pup is trainned inside on pads?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522073
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing. But instead we go to the pads. Either on leash or I put the pads in a small pen (just the size of the pads). Crate/leashed to you the rest of the time.


----------

